# Weekly Competition 2013-02



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U' R2 U' R U2
*2. *U2 R U2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 R'
*3. *R F' R' F U2 F2 R' U' F
*4. *U2 F2 U F R' U2 F R' U'
*5. *U2 R U2 R U' R' F U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 D B2 D L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D R' D2 U L' B F D2 F' D R'
*2. *B2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U F' D' B2 U' L D2 R' B2 F D'
*3. *F2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D2 B' R2 F' U L' D2 U2 L2 B' D' R
*4. *R2 F D2 F2 U B L D' R' B R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 B2 U' L2 U2
*5. *L2 D2 F D2 B' U2 L2 B L2 B2 F' R' F D F' R2 F R U L

*4x4x4*
*1. *D B2 U F L D B F Rw2 Fw R2 D' Uw' F2 U L Rw2 Uw U Fw' Rw' D' R U B Fw2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 R Uw L2 Fw2 L F' R' B U Rw2 U'
*2. *B Fw L D Uw2 L' Rw' Fw F2 Rw R2 B' Fw U' L' B' F Rw' R U2 R' U L' Rw' U' Fw F Rw D' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 R2 D2 Rw' B2 R2 F L2 Rw2
*3. *D' Uw' Fw' Rw' B Fw U L2 Uw B2 Fw' Rw D L F2 Rw' D U2 Rw B2 F D F2 D F D2 U' Fw Uw' U2 L2 Rw' R' F' D2 Fw' Uw' U2 B Rw'
*4. *R F' L' U2 R U' R U Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 D' Fw2 D' F2 Rw R' D2 U' Rw' B' F' U' Rw B' R2 B Rw2 R' U' B Fw' F2 D2 Fw2 F' R Fw' D'
*5. *D2 L' Uw2 U' B' L R2 D' R' U2 B' L' Rw D2 Uw' U' B2 F' L2 Uw Fw' R B' Rw Uw Fw' F' U F2 Uw' L' Rw D' Uw' R Fw2 Rw' B2 D2 L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 L' F Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' Lw' R D2 Uw2 B U2 F Dw2 L2 Rw2 U2 B' Bw' Dw Uw' L2 Fw' U' F L2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 F2 Lw B F2 D Bw Lw Dw' L' Rw' Bw2 D2 Uw' F Lw' R Bw L2 Rw2 R2 B2 Rw Dw2 L2 Rw' Uw' R' Dw B' Lw
*2. *Rw R2 Dw2 U2 B2 Bw U B Bw' Fw Lw Dw' Bw' F2 Dw' U B Dw R' F2 D2 Uw2 Lw Rw Dw' F2 L Rw Bw' D2 Fw F U L Lw' Bw Uw' B Dw' R D2 Fw Uw2 Lw Fw L' Lw' F2 Uw' B Fw2 F U2 Lw2 Bw2 L Lw Rw' R D'
*3. *Bw' Lw' Rw' Uw Bw2 L2 Rw Bw2 D2 L2 Rw' D' Dw' Bw Rw2 Fw L' Bw Lw2 Fw2 R2 B2 L Rw Dw' Fw Dw Rw' Dw Fw F' Uw2 Fw Lw2 U R' Dw2 Bw' Rw R2 Fw D B2 D2 Uw' U L2 Rw Bw Uw' Lw2 U L2 R2 Bw' Fw2 F' L2 F2 L2
*4. *Fw Uw' L2 Uw U2 B' F Rw2 R Bw2 F R' D2 Lw' R Bw' L Lw2 R' Bw' Dw' Bw2 Fw' L B L2 Bw' R Fw Lw2 D' Dw U L' Bw Lw' Rw2 Bw2 U2 Lw2 D' Rw U B Dw2 Uw U' L2 Rw Uw' F D Fw D2 Dw Rw' Uw B Lw2 U2
*5. *Lw2 B Uw' L Dw' Fw2 F2 Lw' D Dw2 L2 Bw L' Lw' R2 Uw2 Lw' Dw' L D U' L2 Rw' Bw2 Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw' Dw B' Fw R' Bw2 Fw' R' F' Lw Rw' R' Dw2 R2 Dw' Bw D F' L Bw' Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw2 U2 B L' Rw2 R U' Lw R B

*6x6x6*
*1. *U B2 2L 3R' 2R' D2 2U 2R' 3U' B2 R' 3U 2R R2 2F 3U2 2B F L' 2L2 2R B 2R D2 2F2 R' 3F' 2F2 2L' 2F2 L 2D' 3U B2 2B 2F D' F 3U 3F' F2 L2 3U R2 2U' U' B' 3F 3R D B' 2R' R2 F2 L2 2B' L D2 2F' 2U 2L B 2U B R2 F U' R 2U' B2
*2. *3R' 2R 2D2 2L D2 L2 3R' F' D' 2D2 2U2 U 3F 3R2 B2 2L' F2 L 3F2 2L F2 2U U2 2L 2F D 3F' 2L2 D' 3U' 3F' U2 2B2 2D' U 2F D2 3F F' 3R' 2R R2 D2 B 2F' F' 3U U' B 3U' 2U2 B' 2L 2B2 L 2L' D 3F' 2F2 3R 2R' R' 2U' 3F F2 2U2 3F' L2 2L2 3R'
*3. *B2 2B D L D2 2U B U2 R' 3F 2U' B2 2F2 D' L2 3R 2D 2R 2U 2F2 2L' 2R' 2D2 B' 2F 2L 2D' F2 3R 2D' 2L' 2F2 2U2 F D2 2L D' F' U L2 D 2D2 3U2 2U' 2B R2 2D' U2 R' D2 3U2 3R 2R' 2B 3F2 2D 2R' 2D' 2U' F2 U 3F2 2F2 F 2L' R' 3U2 3R2 3F' R2
*4. *2B2 D2 3F' 2D2 2U' U 2L2 D' R2 2U F2 U B 3U' 3F' 2F2 3R2 D2 2F L' F D2 3F' F L 2U 2L2 3R' 2R 2U2 2F2 D 3U 2U' L2 2L' 3R' 2R R' D 3F' L' 3R 3U U 3R 2D U2 3R 2U 2L R2 2D' 3R2 2B' D R2 2F' R2 3U2 B' 2B 3F U' L' 2B U' F' 3R' 3F'
*5. *2F2 D2 2B' L' U' L' 3R D' F' L2 2F2 3U2 U2 L 2R' 2U' U L2 R' D' B 2B2 2R' 2B2 U2 2L2 2R D2 2B' D2 2F F2 L' 3F2 L' D 2D' L' B 2F2 2L' 2U 2R2 F2 R D 2D 2B 2R2 U' B' 2D2 3F D' 3F' 3R 2B 2D' 2B 2R' 2B2 F2 2U 2F L' 2D 2B D2 2L' 2U

*7x7x7*
*1. *F' 3D 2U 2R2 2B' 3L B' L' 3L D2 2U2 2R2 3U' 3R2 3B R' 3D' 2B 2D' F D 2B2 2R' 3D2 U' 3L2 3U2 B2 3F2 3D2 3B' L2 3R R B' 3B2 2L' B' 2R2 2U' 3R 2R2 2B D2 3L' R' 2U' F 3U' B2 U' 2L F 3D2 3U' 3R' 3D L 2F D U 2R2 B 2D 2F 3U2 3B2 3F2 L2 D2 3B2 R B 2R' 3D2 2L' 3D2 F2 3R2 B2 3F 2F2 3U' 3L' R B' 3B2 3L D' 2B2 2L' B' R2 2D2 3D' 3U U L' 3R 2F2
*2. *L 3L' 3R' 3D' 2U2 3B 2U2 F' 2D' 3U' U' R F2 3R B' 2D2 2U F' 3U2 2L2 2F 3R 3D2 3B2 3F' L 2L' 2D2 3R F' R 2U2 B2 2B2 3L 2R' R2 3B 2D' B2 2F' 2R' U B2 U2 F' 3D 2L2 3L' 2F' L 2U2 L 2R2 R 3B 3F2 2D' 3U' 2R' D2 L' 2D' R 3D' 2U2 2R' 3D' 3L 2D' 3B2 3F2 D' 3R D2 3U 3R R' 2B' 3F 2U' 3L' B' 3D' U2 2B 3U' B2 3B' 3L' R B 2L2 3D2 3B F 3D' U' L' F2
*3. *3L' 2R' D 2D2 2R2 R' 2U2 3F 2L2 D2 L2 2D2 U 2B' 3F' 3D B2 3F D' 3F' F' 3R D2 B D 3U2 R2 B2 3D2 3U' B 2B 3L 3F 2F 3D U2 3L2 3R2 2R2 D 2L' 3U' 2U L 3L' D2 3D' 3B 2R 2B' 3R2 2R B2 U2 R' B F' L2 2L2 3R' 2D' L D 2R 2F2 3R2 3F' 3R 3F L' 2U2 F2 3L' D 2U 3F2 2F2 2L F L 2L F' 3U2 2F L2 3L 3U2 3L2 2D' 3D' U' B 3B' L B2 2B 3B' 3F 3L
*4. *2U2 R 2B 3R2 3B F 3L' 3B 3F2 2D R' 2F' L 3F2 3D 3B' 2F2 U2 R2 3B2 F U 2B' U' 3B2 2D' 3L2 3R2 B 2B2 F 3R2 D2 3U2 3B 2F F' 3L2 3D2 B' 3D 3L' 2R2 3D' B' 3L2 2B 3U' 3F 3L 3U2 2B2 D 3B2 3F2 3D2 3U' 2R' 3U2 3B2 2F' 3U2 U B 3B2 3F2 2F2 F' 3D' 2U2 3L F' 2L 2U2 F' 2D 3U2 2U' U 2B' L' 3L' 3R2 D 3U 2R 3U' 3R' 2F R B 3B' F 2D2 3D' U L' 3L' 2F' F'
*5. *2U' 3L R2 3B 2F D' U2 B 3L2 2F 3L 3B D' 3U2 B' L 2D2 3D L' 3U' U 2R' 2D' 3D2 3B U 2L 3F2 3L 3D2 2L' 3R 3D' L D' 2R2 R U' 2L2 D2 3D 2U2 U 3F' 2F2 3L 2R' D 2R' 3F 3U2 3L 3R2 2R2 3B 3D 2F' 2U 2B2 U B' 3F 2F2 F2 2U2 R D' U2 L' F 2R2 2D L' 2D F' L' 2L R' 2B2 3L2 2B2 3L2 B R2 2D2 3B2 F2 L 3L2 3D 2R D2 3D 3F' R 2D2 B2 D2 F' 2L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F R' F2 R F2 U F
*2. *F2 R F' U F2 U F2 R U'
*3. *U R' U R2 F' R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 R' D2 L F' R D R'
*2. *F2 R2 B L2 U2 F U2 B U2 L2 D2 R' B2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 L D' B'
*3. *L2 D F2 U F2 L2 D B2 U B' R' D' U B F' L' B2 D' R2 B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw' L' Fw' F L2 Rw2 R2 B' R B' R' F' L2 Fw' Rw2 R' D2 B2 Fw' L2 Fw R F Uw2 Rw' D Uw2 U R' F' L B' L2 B Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw'
*2. *U B2 R Fw F' D2 B' D2 U F' D Uw U Fw' Uw2 L U L' D U B2 Fw2 L' Rw2 F' Uw2 B F R' D2 L2 Rw2 U B Rw F2 L Rw D2 F
*3. *L2 R2 Uw2 R' D' B Uw2 Rw Fw F R2 D2 F R2 U Fw' L2 F' D2 Uw L R2 U2 L R2 Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw R B F Uw' U' R2 U2 B L2 B2 U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 D' Fw L2 R' Uw2 Bw Rw D' L2 Lw2 U' Bw Dw Uw2 Bw' Lw Rw' Fw D2 Fw Uw2 Rw D L Lw' R U' B F2 D R2 F2 Lw' B L2 D' Dw2 Bw' F D2 Bw' Fw L D Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw Dw L R' D Dw2 Rw' B L Rw Fw'
*2. *Fw2 Lw2 F' L Uw Bw' F R D2 Uw Bw2 Fw F L2 D Dw L' F D2 Rw2 U' Bw2 F2 U' F2 D Bw Lw2 D B2 Fw' L Lw B R2 Dw' Rw2 B' Bw2 U B' Fw F2 D2 Uw2 U Fw' D2 Uw U Fw2 Dw' Fw' D' U2 F2 Uw' Bw Fw U
*3. *B2 Bw' Fw F' D' L' Dw Bw' L2 Rw' R Fw R B' Bw' Rw2 D Lw' Dw' Uw2 L2 R2 Dw' U' L' Lw F U L' B2 D Dw2 U2 B Fw2 D2 Uw' Bw2 R U2 Rw F' Lw2 B2 L Lw Rw' Dw2 U2 Bw' Fw2 Dw' Uw2 R2 Dw' B' F' Dw Uw' B

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 3F2 2F' 3R 3U 2F 3R' 2D2 3U2 2B 2F' 2U2 U' 2L2 B 3R' 3U' 3F' U' 2F L' D 3U2 2B2 2F2 L 3R2 2R 2F F' 2L R2 B 2U' 3F 2D' L 2R' R F2 L2 2R' F2 3R B2 3U R 3F' 2U' 2F 2D2 3U 2L2 D L 2L F L2 3R' 2D' 2L' R' U2 R2 3F2 3U2 2U' 2R 3U' F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U2 2L 3R2 2R' 3D' L' 3L2 3B' 3L2 2D F 2L' D' L' 2R 3U B' 3B' 2F F2 2U F' 2L2 2R' 2D2 B' 3D2 2U2 2B 3F F L2 U' B' 3L2 2F 3D 2R 2F' R' 2F' R' 2B2 2R2 B2 2B' 3D2 2B2 3F' 3D 3U2 R2 3D' 2B2 3L' U2 3L2 3B2 F' D2 L B' 3D 2U 2L' R2 2B2 2D2 2B 3F' 2F 2L 2B2 L' R' 3F2 3L2 D' 2B2 3L R 2U 2R 3B' U B2 3U' U2 2F' D' 2L' 2R 3U' 2B 3F2 2F F 3D R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 U' F' R' F D2 B2 F D2 F2 R2 D L'
*2. *R2 U R2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L' B' U2 F U' F D L F' D'
*3. *B2 U L2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' D U F2 L' R' D' F' U F2
*4. *D2 B2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 D' R B L2 F U' L' B' R' D2 R2
*5. *D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D F2 L B2 D' U2 L F' L R F2 U'
*6. *F' L2 B R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 R2 B' D L B D' B F' U' F2
*7. *D R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U R' B F2 D2 L2 D' F' U' R F'
*8. *U B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U' R' B' R D' F2 U2 F' U' L R2
*9. *D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R B U' B2 D F' R2 U2 B R'
*10. *R' B2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 L D2 R B' R2 D U R U' R U L' U2
*11. *F2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D R2 U' R D' U2 R B' R' B2 F L'
*12. *B R2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 F L2 D B' R' B' D2 R' D' U' L' R2
*13. *F2 D B2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U F' D' R D2 F2 U' F' U2 B' F'
*14. *L2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 L B' D' B' R B L' U2 B R
*15. *D' L2 D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D F2 R D R2 U' R2 B L2 F R U'
*16. *B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R' U' R' B U L B' D R' B U2
*17. *D B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' F' R F L U' F L' F2 L U
*18. *U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 R' B D L F' R' B D2 L' D
*19. *D' F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L' D L F D2 L' R' F2 D' B2
*20. *R B2 U D' F' U' F2 R' B L D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 D F2
*21. *L U' F2 B' D B U2 L' B R' U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2
*22. *U' B L2 B2 L B R U R U B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 U F2
*23. *L D2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 L' F2 L D2 U F2 L2 R F R2 U2 L R' F
*24. *R2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F R2 B L2 B' R' F U F' L2 D' F2 D2 L' F'
*25. *B2 R' U2 L D2 U2 L F2 L F2 D2 U L' R' D' L D F D' B' L2
*26. *F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D' U2 B2 U B L B2 U B F2 R' D' U' B
*27. *R D2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 L U2 R' B2 F L D' R2 U F' R' U L R2
*28. *F L' F2 U' B2 L B2 D' R2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 D2
*29. *B2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D F L R F' L2 D2 L U' B2
*30. *U B2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 D B2 R2 U2 L U F' R2 U2 L U' R' U' R
*31. *R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 F' D2 U F' R' D' B2 F L2
*32. *F2 L D2 F2 R D2 U2 B2 L B2 F2 U F' D' B L U R2 D2 B
*33. *F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D B2 U2 F' R' B' F D' U L2 R' B' L
*34. *F R2 F D2 R2 D2 B U2 B' U2 B D B' U2 R B2 L' R2 D2 B D'
*35. *B2 R2 B' F' D2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F' R D2 L' D' L2 F' U B' F
*36. *B2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 L B' D2 F R' U' F' L' B2 D
*37. *D2 R U2 R U' L' F2 R F B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U B2 D'
*38. *R' U' D2 F D F2 L2 D F' R F' U2 F' D2 F' U2 F' R2 B R2 L2
*39. *D' U2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' F' U L2 U R F' U2 L2 U
*40. *L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 R' B2 F L B2 U2 B' R2 D' F

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 U B D F' U L F' L2 D' L'
*2. *U' R2 D L2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 F R' U' F2 L' R B' D F'
*3. *U F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U F2 U B2 L B U2 F D' R2 U B L' U2
*4. *F' L2 U2 B D2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 F R F' D F2 L2 B' R2 F R' B
*5. *L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U F2 R D' R U' R D' B D2 F' L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' R2 F' D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 B' F' R' D' L' F' L2 D2 L U' R2 D
*2. *F' U2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 B R B' F U F R2 D R2 D' L'
*3. *U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 R F R' U' L D B2 F2 U2 F'
*4. *D' U' B2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L B U R2 D2 L' F2 U R2 F
*5. *U2 R' F2 L U2 R' D2 R' B2 R F2 U' B' L B2 R' U' R2 U' B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D R2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B R U2 B D L2 R U F' D
*2. *F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U R D B' U F R B D R2 F2
*3. *F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' L U' R B2 U' L F U' B' D B2
*4. *F2 U2 B' R' L2 F' U' L2 F D' R L D2 L' B2 D2 R U2 F2 R D2
*5. *F2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 L F2 L D2 B2 D' R F2 D B' U' F D2 L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 F D R2 B D2 U L' B2 U2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R F' R2 U2 F' U F'
*3. *R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 U R' D' F L B2 U B2 R D2 B
*4. *B F' R B' Uw' B2 L B F2 R' D B L F' L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw U' B2 L2 R2 U' F2 R' D' Uw U R' Uw L B2 U' R' Fw' Uw2 Rw B2 U L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U R2 U' F R' F R2 U
*3. *D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D U' F' R' D2 F2 D L2 U2 B F' R' D'
*4. *R' B' Fw' F' L' B' R D F2 Rw Fw2 F2 Rw F' Uw2 Rw2 U R' D2 R U2 L R' B2 F Rw' R2 F2 Uw Fw U Rw' U' B2 L D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' U
*5. *U2 F R Uw' L Lw D2 B L' Uw' R D Dw R' Bw' Uw2 R2 U2 F' L' D' B Dw F' U' F' D' L2 U Fw2 Dw Rw Dw L B Lw2 R B Lw' Dw2 F' Dw Uw B D' Uw' B2 Fw' Rw' D L2 Uw2 B' L' Rw' R Dw' U Fw F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=-1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=3 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L U' R' L' U L' B l r b u'
*2. *L' U B' R B' U' B l' b'
*3. *U B' U' L R' L U R B l r b
*4. *B L R B' U' L B U' l' r b'
*5. *L U' B R' U L B' U' l' r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, -2)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0)
*3. *(1, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 2) / (0, 6) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 2) / (0, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' R' D' L D' R' L U L'
*2. *L' R U' R L R' L' U
*3. *R L U L' R' U L' D' U'
*4. *U L' D R D U R D' U
*5. *L' R L' U D' R L' D' R'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 8, 2013)

*2x2* - 7.84, 11.34, (15.56), 8.19, (5.75) = *9.12*
*3x3* - 24.92, 24.41, (29.84), 25.24, (22.56) = *24.86*
*4x4* - (2:31.03), 3:03.00, 2:53.13, (4:11.70), 2:53.79 = *2:56.64*
*5x5* - 5:01.29, 4:59.40, 5:13.39, (4:45.73), (5:17.57) = *5:04.69*
*6x6* - (8:52.97), 8:44.83, (7:11.24), 7:46.08, 7:48.65 = *8:06.52*
*7x7* - 12:19.16, (13:13.73), 12:04.19, (10:36.76), 11:42.78 =* 12:02.04*
*2x2 BLD* - 1:55.81, 43.54, DNF =* 43.54*
*3x3 BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*Multi-BLD* - *1/2 (28:10)*
*OH* - 1:17.19, (51.90), 58.23, 1:05.34, (1:43.75) =* 1:06.92*
*Feet* - 10:47.65, 7:20.00, (6:16.71), 7:22.46, DNF = *8:30.04*
*MTS* - DNF, 2:31.71, DNF, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*FMC* - *65*
_Scramble - D2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 F D R2 B D2 U L' B2 U2 R2
Solution - D F2 L D' U2 R2 U R F U2 y M F' R' F' U' F2 U F' U' F U F' U F U' F U F' U' x U L' U L U F U' F' y F R U R' U' F' y R' F' L' F R F' L y M' x' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 y U' M' U2 L' R B' U2_
*2-4 Relay* - *2:58.10*
*2-5 Relay* - *7:26.99*
*Megaminx* - (11:36.00), 5:23.62, 5:22.20, (4:32.17), 6:14.34 = *5:40.05*
*Pyraminx* - (26.03), (15.12), 21.29, 22.43, 19.31 = *21.01*

Why am I so slow at 4x4? And also can I not get one successful solve with 3BLD haha!? :/


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 8, 2013)

2x2: 2.29, 2.21, 3.69, 2.90, 2.44 = 2.54
3x3: 10.35, 9.83, 9.11, 9.41, 8.74 = 9.45
4x4: 40.78, 39.62, 47.81, 40.70, 40.20 = 40.56
5x5: 1:25.61, 1:25.42, 1:24.18, 1:20.04, 1:21.10 = 1:23.57
6x6: 2:40.45, 2:38.12, 2:38.79, 2:36.04, 2:24.69 = 2:37.65
7x7: 4:35.76, 4:12.98, 4:28.04, 4:46.89, 4:29.65 = 4:31.15
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
3x3 OH:
Clock:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx:
Square-1:


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 8, 2013)

*2x2* 6.66, 7.12, (7.47), 7.10, (6.09) = 6.96

*3x3* 15.97, (14.14), (19.40), 15.83, 17.68 = 16.49

*4x4* (1:37.41), 1:20.95, (1:14.68), 1:26.51, 1:30.43 = 1:25.96

*2 - 4 Relay* 1:51.83


----------



## Sakoleg (Jan 9, 2013)

*2x2x2:* (6.29), 14.42, (15.05), 13.68, 8.62 = *12.24*
*3x3x3:* (27.27), 28.12, 30.34, (31.18), 28.86 = *29.11*
*4x4x4:* 1:51.52, 1:54.61, 1:34.26, (1:24.32), (1:55.48) = *1:46.80*
*5x5x5:* 3:37.95, (4:01.23), 3:32.42, 3:45.53, (3:08.48) = *3:38.63*
*Megaminx:* (3:57.28), 3:46.92, (3:26.71), 3:31.71, 3:38.19 = *3:38.94*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:08.58, DNF, 54.78 = *54.78*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *3:07.84, 2:29.85, 2:12.23 = *2:12.23*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 50.92, 53.33, 52.18, (58.05), (49.02) = *52.14*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:24.34*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:12.59*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 9, 2013)

*2x2x2: * (6.61), (5.48), 5.49, 6.16, 6.49 = *6.05*
*3x3x3: * (22.04), 19.56, (16.83), 16.96, 19.26 = *18.59*
*4x4x4: * 1:16.45, (1:06.23), (1:32.88), 1:12.91, 1:23.94 = *1:17.77*
*5x5x5: * (2:25.36), 2:22.29, 2:17.72, (2:12.30), 2:16.03 = *2:18.68*
*6x6x6: * (4:10.53), 4:02.25, 3:52.66, (3:34.57), 3:57.98 = *3:57.63*
*7x7x7: * (5:18.21), 5:32.25, 5:24.85, 5:34.40, (5:39.13) = *5:30.50*
*3x3x3 blindfolded: * 4:03.41, DNF, 5:56.74 = *4:03.41*
*Multi blind: * 2/2 (15:04)
*3x3x3 OH: *(1:31.06), 1:31.11, 1:32.91, 1:36.00, (1:54.62) = *1:33.34*
*Match the scramble: * 1:33.18, 1:22.96, (DNF), 1:25.12, (1:10.00) = *1:27.09*
*2-4 Relay: * *2:02.38*
*2-5 Relay: **4:24.05*
*Megaminx: * 1:59.37, (2:12.45), 1:56.22, (1:46.34), 1:56.55 = *1:57.38*
*Pyraminx: * 8.95, (8.69), (13.01), 10.80, 9.15 = *9.63*
*Square-1: * (26.28), 48.30, 32.85, (50.62), 41.84 = *41.00*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2013)

Fewest moves solution (38 moves):



Spoiler



inverse scramble, with premoves B L'
2x cross: L' B2 R' B L U' B
3rd pair: L2 F L' U L U'
4th pair: L D' L' D L' F L2 F'
OLL: U' L' F' L F U
PLL: U' D' L2 U D F B L2 F' B' L


Nice start, but not that good of an ending.


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 10, 2013)

Right now I'm working on the 4-look LL, and am still rusty on the algorithms, so I have some pretty slow times.
This is also my first OH. 4x4 FAIL, but at least I tried.

*3x3x3:* (36.09), 40.25, 48.84, 46.52, (49.25) =45.20
*OH:* 2:16.81, 1:53.80, 1:57.42, (1:43.39), (2:42.94) = 2:02.68
*4x4x4:* (4:23.00), 3:58.24, (3:07.52), 4:12.94, 3:16.52 = 3:49.23


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 13, 2013)

2x2: 1.41, 3.13, 2.56, 3.96, 2.65 = 2.78
2x2BLD: DNF(27.99), 23.64+, DNF(24.31) = 23.64
3x3: 10.50, 14.50, 10.44, 12.85, 13.57 = 12.31
OH: 15.06, 21.28, 17.26, 17.71, 26.02 = 18.75
3BLD: 2:46.49, DNF(2:29.57), DNF(3:25.34) = 2:46.49


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2013)

Can I please ask for a wee extension to get my results in this week? I had a visit back home to New Zealand last week, and only got back Saturday (6:30am international flight!!), and was far too exhausted to cube seriously during the weekend. Tonight I only just got home from work and need to go to bed for a 5:30am wake up. I promise I'll get my results in tomorrow night (approximately 24 hours from now).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 14, 2013)

No problem, I'll add you when you post. But I'll do the other results as usual in 14 hours or so.
Just add new post after that (when it suits you) instead of editing an earlier or I'll probably miss it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 15, 2013)

Results for week 02: congrats to yoinneroid, riley & Skullush

*2x2x2*(33)

 2.54 SimonWestlund
 2.74 yoinneroid
 2.78 Tao Yu
 3.06 CuberMan
 3.18 Andrejon
 3.77 mycube
 3.79 Maxelino
 3.80 Jaycee
 3.94 Skullush
 4.24 riley
 4.62 Krag
 4.73 yuxuibbs
 4.75 zaki
 4.99 FinnGamer
 5.30 Alcuber
 5.41 janelle
 5.55 Xishem
 5.78 AvGalen
 6.05 bacyril
 6.26 Andrew Clayton
 6.59 ThomasJE
 6.82 Schmidt
 6.96 khoavo12
 7.64 blairubik
 7.67 Trondhat
 7.76 Mike Hughey
 7.90 Speedcuber1
 8.29 Mikel
 8.62 Gordon
 9.12 DuffyEdge
 12.24 Sakoleg
 14.07 ljackstar
 15.59 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(40)

 9.45 SimonWestlund
 10.57 yoinneroid
 11.12 riley
 11.33 CuberMan
 11.81 Lapinsavant
 12.07 Hendry cahyadi
 12.28 Akash Rupela
 12.31 Tao Yu
 13.07 mycube
 13.48 yuxuibbs
 13.63 Skullush
 13.65 Andrejon
 15.46 Krag
 15.73 Jaycee
 15.97 FinnGamer
 16.49 khoavo12
 16.66 Dene
 16.87 mande
 16.87 zaki
 17.38 eggseller
 18.49 Mikel
 18.59 bacyril
 19.20 blairubik
 20.08 AvGalen
 22.36 ThomasJE
 22.51 Perff
 22.77 Speedcuber1
 23.49 Mike Hughey
 23.60 Andrew Clayton
 24.15 Trondhat
 24.86 DuffyEdge
 24.88 Schmidt
 26.09 Alcuber
 29.11 Sakoleg
 32.75 Gordon
 36.90 skippykev
 37.63 Xishem
 38.81 MatsBergsten
 45.20 Bh13
 50.60 ljackstar
*4x4x4*(26)

 40.56 SimonWestlund
 40.73 yoinneroid
 47.14 Hendry cahyadi
 47.99 CuberMan
 51.64 mycube
 55.67 Skullush
 58.13 zaki
 58.20 riley
 1:04.89 Dene
 1:07.26 FinnGamer
 1:09.52 AvGalen
 1:17.05 Jaycee
 1:17.77 bacyril
 1:22.50 Mikel
 1:25.45 yuxuibbs
 1:25.96 khoavo12
 1:32.76 Mike Hughey
 1:40.26 blairubik
 1:41.91 Xishem
 1:46.80 Sakoleg
 1:49.91 Andrew Clayton
 1:57.82 ThomasJE
 2:10.64 Alcuber
 2:19.02 Schmidt
 2:56.64 DuffyEdge
 3:49.23 Bh13
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:13.94 yoinneroid
 1:23.57 SimonWestlund
 1:24.83 zaki
 1:36.66 Lapinsavant
 1:36.69 mycube
 1:39.57 CuberMan
 1:41.90 Dene
 1:56.67 AvGalen
 1:58.42 Skullush
 2:09.18 FinnGamer
 2:18.68 bacyril
 2:25.14 Mike Hughey
 2:39.84 mande
 2:49.09 Mikel
 3:35.59 Jaycee
 3:38.63 Sakoleg
 3:50.25 Krag
 3:53.62 Xishem
 5:04.69 DuffyEdge
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:37.65 SimonWestlund
 2:58.54 zaki
 3:08.73 mycube
 3:25.99 Dene
 3:52.73 AvGalen
 3:57.63 bacyril
 4:53.78 FinnGamer
 8:06.52 DuffyEdge
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:31.15 SimonWestlund
 4:40.30 mycube
 5:30.50 bacyril
 5:35.98 Dene
 5:42.74 AvGalen
 6:59.18 Mike Hughey
 7:28.92 FinnGamer
 8:41.68 Mikel
12:02.04 DuffyEdge
*3x3 one handed*(29)

 16.37 yoinneroid
 18.28 CuberMan
 18.75 Tao Yu
 19.45 SimonWestlund
 20.03 Andrejon
 23.67 riley
 24.47 mycube
 25.74 Skullush
 28.36 yuxuibbs
 29.41 Lapinsavant
 30.32 zaki
 33.37 Dene
 35.93 Jaycee
 37.97 eggseller
 38.97 FinnGamer
 39.62 Alcuber
 41.41 AvGalen
 43.57 Mike Hughey
 47.08 ThomasJE
 47.32 blairubik
 50.68 Mikel
 52.14 Sakoleg
 53.17 Krag
 54.25 Xishem
 55.20 Trondhat
 1:06.92 DuffyEdge
 1:14.83 Schmidt
 1:33.34 bacyril
 2:02.68 Bh13
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 1:12.11 yoinneroid
 1:36.52 CuberMan
 1:52.28 riley
 2:23.46 Mike Hughey
 3:03.36 Mikel
 4:47.36 Jaycee
 8:30.04 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 8.83 SimonWestlund
 15.02 riley
 18.65 Mike Hughey
 23.64 Tao Yu
 30.07 Jaycee
 31.69 Mikel
 33.94 AvGalen
 35.10 CuberMan
 35.74 MatsBergsten
 38.30 Andrew Clayton
 43.50 blairubik
 43.54 DuffyEdge
 54.78 Sakoleg
 1:02.93 Schmidt
 DNF Xishem
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 59.04 riley
 1:01.52 eggseller
 1:18.63 Mike Hughey
 1:22.54 Skullush
 1:25.37 mande
 1:26.69 Mikel
 1:30.37 CuberMan
 1:35.80 MatsBergsten
 1:42.29 blairubik
 1:43.84 mycube
 2:12.23 Sakoleg
 2:33.35 Jaycee
 2:46.49 Tao Yu
 4:03.41 bacyril
 4:04.84 AvGalen
 4:27.44 Schmidt
 DNF DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:35.94 Mike Hughey
 7:06.20 Skullush
 7:13.00 riley
 7:26.87 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jaycee
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

14:23.34 MatsBergsten
20:53.00 mande
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

40:07.88 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

14/15 (55:09)  Skullush
6/7 (41:08)  MatsBergsten
6/9 (46:08)  mande
2/2 ( 3:37)  riley
2/2 ( 9:52)  Jaycee
2/2 (15:04)  bacyril
3/4 (17:54)  blairubik
1/2 (28:10)  DuffyEdge
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:04.08 Jaycee
 1:09.10 AvGalen
 1:27.09 bacyril
 DNF DuffyEdge
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 56.94 yoinneroid
 1:12.94 zaki
 1:14.77 mycube
 1:17.40 riley
 1:27.09 FinnGamer
 1:41.12 Jaycee
 1:43.78 AvGalen
 1:51.07 yuxuibbs
 1:55.57 blairubik
 2:02.38 bacyril
 2:19.27 Mikel
 2:24.34 Sakoleg
 2:48.08 Schmidt
 2:48.69 Alcuber
 2:52.24 Xishem
 2:58.10 DuffyEdge
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:14.72 yoinneroid
 2:47.34 zaki
 3:03.83 mycube
 3:08.18 riley
 3:34.85 FinnGamer
 3:57.40 AvGalen
 4:24.05 bacyril
 4:48.78 Mikel
 4:59.31 Jaycee
 5:12.59 Sakoleg
 6:17.31 blairubik
 7:26.99 DuffyEdge
*Magic*(5)

 1.25 Mikel
 1.65 yuxuibbs
 1.83 Mike Hughey
 2.99 Xishem
 3.33 ljackstar
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.50 Mikel
 3.75 Mike Hughey
 4.63 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(3)

 10.81 Xishem
 18.30 Alcuber
 22.01 Schmidt
*Clock*(8)

 9.26 Andrejon
 11.70 yoinneroid
 12.28 Perff
 12.48 CuberMan
 13.48 zaki
 16.63 Mikel
 16.69 Mike Hughey
 34.14 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(22)

 4.99 Skullush
 5.33 Maxelino
 5.63 yoinneroid
 5.77 CuberMan
 6.01 Andrejon
 7.16 zaki
 7.17 Alcuber
 9.63 bacyril
 10.12 riley
 11.47 Jaycee
 13.29 Krag
 13.69 yuxuibbs
 13.89 Dene
 15.33 Schmidt
 15.79 Trondhat
 16.75 FinnGamer
 17.16 Mike Hughey
 20.72 Mikel
 21.01 DuffyEdge
 21.57 Speedcuber1
 31.75 Xishem
 33.81 Gordon
*Megaminx*(11)

 49.64 SimonWestlund
 1:44.74 yoinneroid
 1:54.97 riley
 1:57.38 bacyril
 2:17.79 Dene
 3:09.27 Xishem
 3:18.72 ThomasJE
 3:38.94 Sakoleg
 3:44.41 Jaycee
 5:31.41 Mikel
 5:40.05 DuffyEdge
*Square-1*(9)

 23.98 Dene
 27.93 Skullush
 30.81 yoinneroid
 41.00 bacyril
 43.89 Jaycee
 1:07.45 Mikel
 1:10.03 Schmidt
 2:02.71 Alcuber
 2:33.57 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

27 guusrs
27 okayama
27 Attila
30 Jaycee
38 Mike Hughey
58 Xishem
65 DuffyEdge

*Contest results*

262 yoinneroid
244 riley
234 Skullush
224 SimonWestlund
224 Jaycee
215 CuberMan
207 mycube
186 zaki
182 bacyril
170 Mikel
168 Mike Hughey
163 AvGalen
158 FinnGamer
149 Dene
130 yuxuibbs
125 Tao Yu
122 Andrejon
114 DuffyEdge
110 blairubik
96 Xishem
95 MatsBergsten
93 mande
90 Alcuber
89 Krag
86 Sakoleg
84 Lapinsavant
81 Schmidt
67 ThomasJE
66 Hendry cahyadi
65 eggseller
56 khoavo12
52 Maxelino
50 Andrew Clayton
44 Trondhat
37 Akash Rupela
31 Speedcuber1
26 Perff
20 janelle
19 Gordon
17 Attila
17 okayama
17 guusrs
15 Bh13
10 ljackstar
8 skippykev


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> No problem, I'll add you when you post. But I'll do the other results as usual in 14 hours or so.
> Just add new post after that (when it suits you) instead of editing an earlier or I'll probably miss it.



Thanks! My results:

*3x3:* 17.03, 16.11, (17.88), 16.84, (14.11) = 16.66
*4x4:* 1:03.82, 1:09.99, (54.44), 1:00.85, (1:14.93) = 1:04.89
*5x5:* 1:41.54, (1:50.26), 1:42.15, 1:42.01, (1:35.13) = 1:41.90
*6x6:* (3:35.08), (3:19.33), 3:28.29, 3:28.20, 3:21.49 = 3:25.99
*7x7:* 5:50.56, (5:53.63), 5:23.06, 5:34.32, (5:17.92) = 5:35.98
*OH:* (38.24), (28.16), 34.58, 35.17, 30.35 = 33.37
*Megaminx:* (2:29.53), (1:57.64), 2:16.54, 2:27.45, 2:09.39 = 2:17.79
*Pyraminx:* 15.45, (8.05), 13.19, 13.02, (18.66) = 13.89
*Square-1:* (26.35), 25.80, (21.10), 22.67, 23.46 = 22.41

That went horribly, took way too long, and it is now way past my bedtime. Time for sleep!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 15, 2013)

How come you didn't include me in this?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 15, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> How come you didn't include me in this?


So sorry, you happened to have the first post (after the scrambles).
Sometimes the program skips that post, which happened now.

Now your results are in, you were really diligent!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 15, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> So sorry, you happened to have the first post (after the scrambles).
> Sometimes the program skips that post, which happened now.
> 
> Now your results are in, you were really diligent!



Thank you Mats, glad you fixed it


----------



## Outsmash (Jan 16, 2013)

2x2: 6.39, 5.80, 5.90, (6.79), (5.32) = 6.03
3x3: (13.84), (17.43), 15.03, 15.71, 14.38 = 15.03
3x3 OH: (26.01), (24.66), 25.20, 25.84, 24.74 - 25.26
Square-1: 23.92, (23.15), (29.20), 26.58, 24.07 = 24.86


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't want to write in current weekly competition, so I'll write here.
Will clock scrambles be changed to new WCA scrambles?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> I don't want to write in current weekly competition, so I'll write here.
> Will clock scrambles be changed to new WCA scrambles?



Good suggestion. We should really do something about that. I'll start discussions about changing to TNoodle or a derivative for scrambling in the future. But don't expect it to happen right away - I'm guessing it might be a while before we have anything implemented. (I have a feeling the slowness of the 4x4x4 scrambles may make switching a bit unpleasant, but I'm not sure about that.)


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 21, 2013)

@ 4x4 scrambles. It is only slow the first time you make them. After that it is as fast as the other scrambles. And I like the clock scrambles of the week comp. they are easy to understand.


----------

